# Nomos for a small wrist



## mrbrianchu

Hi team,

Seeking the wisdom of the WUS faithful!

I'm looking for a Nomos (or Bauhaus inspired watch) but my wrists are on the small side.

I find watches with a lug to lug length of 50mm+ to be too large for my wrists.
The ideal lug to lug length is 48mm - I didn't know 2mm could make that much difference!

Anyway, my tiny wrist leaves us with limited options within the Nomos range - so I am seeking help to try locate this elusive Bauhaus winner.

*Purpose of watch*: Weekender - no date preferred.
*Budget*: up to USD$5k (ideally less!)
*Case size*: Ideally larger than 36mm, as I already have a 36mm Tudor Date-Day...

1) Which Nomos watches are ~48mm lug to lug?
Do they have anything that's 38-40mm case diameter, but only 48mm lug to lug?

2) Besides Nomos - which other brands/watches could I look at?
I'd prefer to keep it Bauhaus as I already have a classic Swiss (date-day) + classic Diver (Seiko 007).

Thanks in advance!

[Edit] fixed up the post as it was originally cut off on the mobile version [/edit]


----------



## Penfold36

You'll probably want to finish your thought before we are able to give any real advice.

However, in general, Nomos makes quite a few smaller sized watches. I'm sure you can find something.


----------



## chris01

Yes, we're lacking some basic information here.  However, a browse through the Nomos site http://www.nomos-glashuette.com/ will show you a number of 33mm watches (explicitly called XXX 33) and numerous 35mm and bigger.


----------



## StufflerMike

Penfold36 said:


> You'll probably want to finish your thought before we are able to give any real advice.
> 
> However, in general, Nomos makes quite a few smaller sized watches. I'm sure you can find something.


+1


----------



## mrbrianchu

Lol whoa - that's odd. The message cut off
Will finish in a sec

[Edit] Fixed the OP! [/Edit]


----------



## Tristis

I would highly recommend going to a NOMOS AD to try them on prior to getting anything. I was really impressed by pictures and what I'd read about them, but I went to the AD to try several on I was very disappointed by most of their models excluding the Tangente. I'm not sure why, but all the watches with more complications or WR, and larger thicknesses felt like they sat very high on my wrists relative to other watches with the same thickness -- perhaps its due to the lack of tapering/facets/planes on the case? Love the styling of the dial, love the finish on the movement for its price range, I even like how they looked sitting on the cloth, but the second I put it on my wrist it just didn't look right excluding the Tangente.



mrbrianchu said:


> Hi team,
> 
> Seeking the wisdom of the WUS faithful
> 
> I'm looking for a Nomos (or Bauhaus inspired watch) but my wrists are on the small side.
> 
> Generally, I find watches with a lug to lug length of


----------



## mrbrianchu

Tristis said:


> I would highly recommend going to a NOMOS AD to try them on prior to getting anything. I was really impressed by pictures and what I'd read about them, but I went to the AD to try several on I was very disappointed by most of their models excluding the Tangente. I'm not sure why, but all the watches with more complications or WR, and larger thicknesses felt like they sat very high on my wrists relative to other watches with the same thickness -- perhaps its due to the lack of tapering/facets/planes on the case? Love the styling of the dial, love the finish on the movement for its price range, I even like how they looked sitting on the cloth, but the second I put it on my wrist it just didn't look right excluding the Tangente.


I feel your pain - I've gone to a local AD in HK, but they either:
1) Don't have the time of day for you and/or;
2) Have a limited range of Nom(i? Nomoses?)

And I got that sinking feeling as well - especially when I tried on an Ahoi.
Love the look, love what it represents - but it was just too long for these calcium deficient wrists...then the AD didn't have many other models to test 

I swear I was trying to be extra nice and polite to these ADs.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Go to a AD and try some models on like stated above. Once your set on a model, look into buying it from Chrono24. You'll save a good chunk of change and have a AD stamped warranty card. Good luck in your search. I love my Tangente.


----------



## elconquistador

They are all for a small wrist. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer

elconquistador said:


> They are all for a small wrist.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


They most certainly aren't. I have flat, 7" wrists and my heart was set on the Ahoi Atlantik, but it does not fit my wrist well at all. The automatic datum versions of the Club are also too long lug-to-lug.


----------



## elconquistador

OK. Yet to see one 40mm or larger. Maybe the lug angles. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

Datum is 40mm; Ahoi is 41. Not really for smaller wrists.

Tangomat and Orion are both 38mm...or at least have 38mm options. IIRC the Orion has a couple different sizes. Either should work for you. I think the Orion is often a bit TOO sparse, altho the neomatik Orion gives some relief. I went with the Tangomat, tho, for the numbers. The Ludwig is another option; IIRC, it's 39mm. I decided against it, tho, because I don't like tall, skinny Roman numerals that much. I prefer something closer to square.


----------



## elconquistador

I take it back then. I thought they capped out at 38 ish. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

The size of the Club surprised me. I remembered the Ahoi was big, but I'd thought the Club was 37ish. Nope. It's 40. That dropped it off my list as I was doing my Nomoshopping.


----------



## Bradjhomes

gangrel said:


> The size of the Club surprised me. I remembered the Ahoi was big, but I'd thought the Club was 37ish. Nope. It's 40. That dropped it off my list as I was doing my Nomoshopping.


There are three sizes of Club - 36, 38.5 and 40


----------



## jwso

I visited an AD earlier this week to see NOMOS in the flesh. I've got 5.9" wrists.

35mm was the perfect size for me, regardless of whether it was Ludwig, Tangente (my favourite) or Orion. I had been considering 33mm but it was way too small for my taste. However, the 36mm Club ended up being too big for me. The 48mm (I think?) lugs _just barely_ didn't have any overhang, but I didn't like the way it looked and felt. Your mileage may vary, obviously.


----------



## gangrel

Bradjhomes said:


> There are three sizes of Club - 36, 38.5 and 40


Ahhh...that might've been what I was remembering. I was looking at an online site that had VERY limited options...and almost no stock. That's the Tangomat that I'd mentioned earlier, that I had ordered but they refunded the next morning. ARGH. The only Club versions they had were 40.

S'okay, I ended up with a Tangomat Ruthenium through a different channel, and I'm happy.


----------



## LikeClockWork

there are many nomos great for small wrists!


----------



## Time On My Hands

No longer made, but perhaps worth pursuing 2nd hand, is the Tangente Sport with it's beautiful silver-grey dial. 
The diameter is 36.5mm, so it slots in nicely between the Tangente 33 and 38mm models. 
I tried it on once, and thought it was the best fitting Tangente for my 7"wrist. I didn't measure lug-to-lug, but the characteristic long lugs did not overhang my wrist, whereas the 38mm did. Of course now I regret not buying it.


----------



## mrbrianchu

Bradjhomes said:


> There are three sizes of Club - 36, 38.5 and 40


o! The Club Datum 38.5mm seems like a very viable option!
Apparently it is 48mm lug to lug as well which means it should be a good fit!

Great discussion!


----------



## Goodguy678

Does anyone know what is the lug to lug on the Club 36?


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Goodguy678 said:


> Does anyone know what is the lug to lug on the Club 36?


46mm per Worn & Wound review.


----------



## mrbrianchu

AzHadEnuf said:


> 46mm per Worn & Wound review.


AzHadEnuf - your Metro - is that the 39mm one?
If so, what's the lug to lug length on that bad boy?

I tried on a few today - I really really liked the Metro and the World Timer.
Just wondering how they size up re: numbers.

Damnit - decisions decisions!


----------



## Emospence

Standard Tangente/Ludwig/Orion..


----------



## elixxxer

Goodguy678 said:


> Does anyone know what is the lug to lug on the Club 36?





AzHadEnuf said:


> 46mm per Worn & Wound review.


It's 47.5 according to Watchbuys and measurements of my own would confirm that figure. My Ball Fireman Racer is almost exactly the same length lug-to-lug, despite being a 40mm dial.


----------



## Pferdeleder

OP, I might be able to shed some light as a fellow slender-wristed folk.

Mine is 6.5" / 16.5cm. I found the Orion 35mm at 44 lug to lug fits me perfect. Note: other Nomos 35mm will have similar LTL except the Tetra which is entirely different.

To answer your question, no, you won't find any 38-40mm Nomos with 48mm LTL. Nomos is renowned for notoriously long lugs, any models >38 will be over 48mm LTL. I have a friend with 7.0" and he bought a 38mm Orion, looks good on him.. I would never wear it however.

My other watch is Speedy Pro which is precisely 48mm LTL. It's the maximum LTL I would wear and it looks (just) OK for my wrist.. though that's another conversation entirely as my taste lately has been towards smaller watches.

In summary and without knowing your wrist size, I would recommend you stick to 35mm models. They're perfect as it is and the lack of negative space under the small seconds just make them that bit better aesthetically (in my opinion).

Hope this helps.

Here's mine.


----------



## mrbrianchu

Thanks for that tip - prompted me to actually measure my wrist size!

As it happens, my wrist is 7" around (with a tiny bit of slack).

My guess is 38mm might be the way forward!


----------



## mrbrianchu

Pferdeleder said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8508122&d=1466516256"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Ps your Orion looks amazing! Extremely well proportioned


----------



## flyingpicasso

gangrel said:


> S'okay, I ended up with a Tangomat Ruthenium through a different channel, and I'm happy.


One of my favorites and almost never seen around here. Post up some pics!


----------



## Nokie

Agree. My wrist is slightly bigger at 17.15cm/6.75", but the 35 was perfect. Everything else was too big and long for me. 

If they made the Ahoi in that size I would have a box full of them.....


----------



## jonathanp77

I believe the dial colour (dark vs light) is a factor. I have a 7 inch wrist and chose the 35mm white dial Orion. I initially hesitated with the 38mm Orion Midnight LE but felt confident it would wear smaller than a white dial 38mm Orion (which I had tried).



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder

Thanks mrbrianchu!

If you have 7.0" then yes, you'll be OK with either 35mm or 38mm Nomos. At the end of the day it's all subjective so do try them both.

Jonathan, that's a smashing strap you have on the Orion. Where is it from?


----------



## nevada1995

I thought all they made were tiny watches, news to me.


----------



## jonathanp77

Pferdeleder said:


> Thanks mrbrianchu!
> 
> If you have 7.0" then yes, you'll be OK with either 35mm or 38mm Nomos. At the end of the day it's all subjective so do try them both.
> 
> Jonathan, that's a smashing strap you have on the Orion. Where is it from?


I bought it from artisanstrapco.com.

Although the photo of the Orion you'll see on that page is mine, I'm not affiliated with them. They just liked my photo of their strap so much they asked to use it.


----------



## Pferdeleder

Tiny? you meant elegant? 

If [dial/overall diameter ratio] is a popular measurement, then Nomos would be amongst the most ginormous of all! b-)



nevada1995 said:


> I thought all they made were tiny watches, news to me.


----------



## mrbrianchu

nevada1995 said:


> I thought all they made were tiny watches, news to me.


Prefer U-boat? :joy:

Seriously though, the Club 40mm wears surprisingly large due to those exaggerated lugs. Give it a shot, you'll be pleasantly surprised - too big for me


----------



## mrbrianchu

jonathanp77 said:


> I believe the dial colour (dark vs light) is a factor. I have a 7 inch wrist and chose the 35mm white dial Orion. I initially hesitated with the 38mm Orion Midnight LE but felt confident it would wear smaller than a white dial 38mm Orion (which I had tried).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thank you jonathanp! Great insight and, those photos and watches are next level gorgeous!

Off topic, but how did you get the photos so crisp?!


----------



## jonathanp77

mrbrianchu said:


> Thank you jonathanp! Great insight and, those photos and watches are next level gorgeous!
> 
> Off topic, but how did you get the photos so crisp?!


Glad you like the pics. As for crispness, it's all about the contrast between the light areas and shadows. I find that light source coming at a sharp shallow angle works really well. It makes the image look less flat and 2D like. Hope that helps.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

In general, I always recommend the Club and Orion to people who are worried about lug overhang. These have the most curvy lugs of Nomos and the fact that they stay closer to your wrist makes them more comfortable (and looks more natural). 

I'd also echo what most have said here, namely that less is more in the Nomos world. I always recommend people take one step down from their normal watch size when they get a Nomos. For me, I usually wear 40mm watches and I find 38mm to be ideal for me (and a good all-around size from Nomos). 

But don't take the first statement as saying you can't do a Tangomat or Ahoi, these are just a little safer options if you can't try them on yourself.

Is that a rotor avatar by the way? RX7 fan?


----------



## TripleCalendar

38mm Orion on 6.5 inch wrist. Doesn't look too big at all


----------



## mrbrianchu

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> In general, I always recommend the Club and Orion to people who are worried about lug overhang. These have the most curvy lugs of Nomos and the fact that they stay closer to your wrist makes them more comfortable (and looks more natural)...I always recommend people take one step down from their normal watch size when they get a Nomos. For me, I usually wear 40mm watches and I find 38mm to be ideal for me (and a good all-around size from Nomos).


O that makes so much sense now that you mention it!
Those super lugs are a bit of a sizing issue.

Now to wait for Nomos to release a 38mm Metro...auto(neo)matik, no date.



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Is that a rotor avatar by the way? RX7 fan?


That's a good guess! It's actually somewhere between a tailor's chalk and a guitar pick~
But hey - RX7/8s are cool. Fingers crossed the RX9 looks as good as the MX5 does - they might easily have one pre-sale locked in with me!


----------



## mrbrianchu

TripleCalendar said:


> 38mm Orion on 6.5 inch wrist. Doesn't look too big at all
> 
> View attachment 8530994


Very very sleek!
Really loving it - that dark blue and gold (?) contrast is lovely!
Nomos are really really really putting in a good show - and you guys take some fantastic pictures! Wowies!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

mrbrianchu said:


> Very very sleek!
> Really loving it - that dark blue and gold (?) contrast is lovely!
> Nomos are really really really putting in a good show - and you guys take some fantastic pictures! Wowies!


Thanks for the kind words on the Midnight Edition Orion! I actually designed that one, very pleased with how it turned out. I love seeing them pop up on the forums.


----------



## marker2037

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the Midnight Edition Orion! I actually designed that one, very pleased with how it turned out. I love seeing them pop up on the forums.


I am in your debt then, good sir. Well done on the design


----------



## jonathanp77

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the Midnight Edition Orion! I actually designed that one, very pleased with how it turned out. I love seeing them pop up on the forums.


Excellent job with the colorway! Love the blue with gold accents. Works well with a blue strap too.


----------



## mrbrianchu

jonathanp77 said:


> Timeless Luxury Watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the Midnight Edition Orion! I actually designed that one, very pleased with how it turned out. I love seeing them pop up on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent job with the colorway! Love the blue with gold accents. Works well with a blue strap too.
Click to expand...

Omg I'm in love! :scream::scream::scream:


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent job with the colorway! Love the blue with gold accents. Works well with a blue strap too.


Thanks! You wouldn't believe how many renders we went through to get the color right. I probably made more than 50 different renders, experimenting with different dial colors, textures and accents before we ended up with this one. We've got a new Bremont coming out next week, although I'm not allowed to show any photos of it until a certain date unfortunately, so that'll be our first project outside of Germany and we're really looking forward to it. Seeing them pop up on the forums really makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Pride

Get the 35mm tangente if you have small wrists. I have a 6.25in wrist, the 38mm looks too big and 35mm is just right.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Pride said:


> Get the 35mm tangente if you have small wrists. I have a 6.25in wrist, the 38mm looks too big and 35mm is just right.


The new Minimatik is another great option near that size and it has curved lugs similar to the Orion's:



​


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

About 6.5" here. I got a Minimatik earlier this year and *love* it. I hesitated, fearing it would be too small since I'm best in the 38mm range, but loved the design so much that I took the risk, and I'm so glad I did.

In my opinion, it's Nomos' nicest all-arounder. I'm a huge Nomos fan, but the Minimatik has a noticeably more advanced construction and physical design than a lot of their range, and the dial/hand design is so fresh, original, all-purpose, and legible.

I'd ideally like it to be slightly bigger and with a wider strap - up from 35.5/17 to maybe 37/19 - but it's just *so* good as-is. An underappreciated gem.


----------



## urbino

I love Nomos's Bauhaus-yet-somehow-playful look, but I do think they shoot themselves in the foot with their lug design. Guys who like big watches don't even look at Nomos because the case diameters are relatively small, and guys with small wrists can't wear many of them _despite _the small cases because the lugs stick out so bleedin' far.

The Minimatik seems like your best option.


----------



## jupiter6

urbino said:


> I love Nomos's Bauhaus-yet-somehow-playful look, but I do think they shoot themselves in the foot with their lug design. Guys who like big watches don't even look at Nomos because the case diameters are relatively small, and guys with small wrists can't wear many of them _despite _the small cases because the lugs stick out so bleedin' far.
> 
> The Minimatik seems like your best option.


I disagree. The club is maligned for the lug length, yet I had never noticed. I have a small wrist (6.5 inch) and bought the Club datum which is 38mm. I still don't notice the lug length. It looks fine to me.


----------



## urbino

I said "guys with small wrists can't wear _many _of them." The Minimatik and Club would be the 2 most of us _could _wear. But they've designed themselves into no-man's land with their other models, thanks to the long, straight lugs.


----------



## hrobi

I think anything 7.2 inches or smaller in diameter for wrists, I would definitely choose a 35mm. they wear very very large for their size so don't be fooled. The orions in paticular have a very large lug-to-lug length too for their size.

See the photo below: the 42mm (41.5?) Seamaster Pro has 30mm of visible dial, the Nomos Tangente is 35mm and nearly all dial - they look almost the same size next to each other!


----------



## Tlgod

of course nomos tetra 27


----------

